# Where did you get your username from?



## Overlord Nadrian (Sep 23, 2009)

I got mine from the game Overlord (duh) for the PC and co (not the SNES Overlord 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





) Together with my own name (Nathan) combined with Hadrian.
That probably made no sense at all.

So, where'd you guys (and girls) get yours from?


----------



## DarthYoshi (Sep 23, 2009)

Favorite Star Wars character + Favorite Nintendo character = Cool and unique name rarely taken on most web sites/games.

I just came up with it randomly one day.


----------



## luke_c (Sep 23, 2009)

My name.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Sep 23, 2009)

There's a line in the Trigun anime where Vash the Stampede calls himself an "ace gunman". I loved the sound of it, and it has stuck ever since.


----------



## Hardkaare (Sep 23, 2009)

Idk i just always wanted to have omfg as a username but everytime i tried it was already used...


----------



## Ultralex (Sep 23, 2009)

From my name and the Word Ultra.
had it on my DS at first but there it was ULtra Alex.
then i merged it together to Ultralex


----------



## ENDscape (Sep 23, 2009)

Some song.


----------



## Eerpow (Sep 23, 2009)

E (Surname) + e (from my first name) + Power - er. 
Well at least it's unique, only 10 results in Google (2 from my own GBAtemp account).


----------



## Danny600kill (Sep 23, 2009)

Well mine come from My name 'Danny' and then Kill was my nickname in primary school. ( long story ) and then 600 is just a number i seem to remember and my name is never used up on any sites so it stuck


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Sep 23, 2009)

There was a set of MtG cards for guilds, one of them was called the Orzhov (aka the Guild of Deals). So that's the Guild

The second part was because I'm a socialist, and "McSocialist" didn't have quite the ring to it.


----------



## PuyoDead (Sep 23, 2009)

Well, the first part is obviously from one of my favorite puzzle games, PuyoPuyo (or Puyo Pop, or Puyo Fever, etc., whichever you prefer). It used to be PuyoBean, since my nickname from my family was Bean for a long time. But outgrowing that, I changed it to Dead. Reason for that being, I've always had a thing with the dead, so to speak. I love horror movies/zombie flicks, Halloween is my favorite holiday, games like L4D and Painkiller, and even things like autopsies, real crime shows, and options for after-death across the world. Y'know, viking funerals, graveyards, creamation, the body farm, cadaver use, things of that sort.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Sep 23, 2009)

just a combined word from mega - man and ace - attorney.
the TM sign was just.. dunno


----------



## R2DJ (Sep 23, 2009)

R2DJ

R2 - my name (R***** R*****)
2D - my avatar used to be a 2D sketch of Yoshi.
DJ - I listened to a lot of Rage and Tom Morello songs when I changed to this username. His music style reminds me of a "DJ's"
*R****J* - my nick...


----------



## geedub (Sep 23, 2009)

from my initials 

G....W..


----------



## Maz7006 (Sep 23, 2009)

Maz being the first 3 letters of my name

and 7006 being the suggestions that hotmail gave me years ago

and for the sake of consistency i stuck with it


----------



## dewback (Sep 23, 2009)

STAR WARS


----------



## DarkCrudus (Sep 23, 2009)

my username has quite the history behind it, i use to play something called storms of time, and another player gave me a character named Crudus, and then i took that name, and played phantasyrpg. at this time i didnt have an email address so i used someone elses to sign up with the username crudus, then after months n months of playing my password was like stuck on that password, so i had the staff change my pass for me and sent it to the email it was registered under, n i couldnt contact the guy that i signed up under, so i made a new character with the name DarkCrudus and stuck with it


----------



## p1ngpong (Sep 23, 2009)

My balls are small and white, and I like having them hit with wooden paddles. 

Whats this thread about anyway?


----------



## updowners (Sep 23, 2009)

My username will remain a mystery...


----------



## Sephi (Sep 23, 2009)

un-creatively taken from sephiroth.


----------



## OmerMe (Sep 23, 2009)

Hm, Omer is my name, and Me.. I was just playing an MMORPG in hmmm... 4th\5th grade? (MUonline) and wrote Omer as my nickname and pressed random letters, that's how OmerMe was born.
People like it, and know me by that name. 
It's never taken anywhere.


----------



## Santee (Sep 23, 2009)

A manga named bleach and the SJ is my initials best I could think of.


----------



## Law (Sep 23, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> My username will remain a mystery...



You take uppers during the day but need downers at night to help you sleep? (A nice glass of relaxin' whiskey?)


----------



## DeadLocked (Sep 23, 2009)

Ratchet and Clank: DeadLocked
I loved the word DeadLocked >)


----------



## TheDarkSeed (Sep 23, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> My username will remain a mystery...



A mystery eh? Well if it is what I think it is, then thats a dangerous combination of drugs. You should stop.


----------



## CasperH (Sep 23, 2009)

Got it from my first and last name


----------



## Sterling (Sep 23, 2009)

Well mine began when my friend in the 6th grade used the last 4 letters of his name and 500. So I used the first 5 letters of my name: Sterling, and used 500 at the end of mine. The first Account I used it for was a runescape account on that same year. I also have that same account still, and I am a senior in highschool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 This name is rarely used anywhere! For the record I could probably use my first name and get away with it >


----------



## Lelouch (Sep 23, 2009)

code geass lol

boring


----------



## ShadowSol (Sep 23, 2009)

by a friend who kept on calling me it
(now i look sorta down on it that's why i asked for my username
to be changed to,"ShadowSol" because i like usernames with "shadow" and
"sol" from LOTS of games)

but none of the mods changed my username still :'(
(i asked in another topic,"name change" i think or something)

I still wait (btw, it does not need to be changed right away)

off topic: i'm asian so i eat rice! XP


----------



## Depravo (Sep 23, 2009)

I got mine from Netto.


----------



## myuusmeow (Sep 23, 2009)

A long time ago I made a crappy Pokemon fansite in Geocities (I was probably 8-9). I called it Mew's Meow. (Mew the Pokemon + It was a cat-based Pokemon) I was going to remake it much better and call it Myuu's Meow (Myuu= Japanese Mew) but I never got around to it.


----------



## blackdragonbaham (Sep 23, 2009)

its clear, from my favorite gf, bestia whatever, in the final fantasy series:. actually from ff x:.


----------



## worlok375 (Sep 24, 2009)

Was meh computer generated gaming name. (I was really into wizards lol)


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Sep 24, 2009)

From my rank in the Canadian military.


----------



## Oh Really? (Sep 24, 2009)

The internet


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2009)

My name, Ne** Schn*****

Not the most original, but I have used it ever since I got my first Gmail account.

If I could go back and change it, it would just be "The Pimp" but I don't want people to become confused, so I keep it as NeSchn


----------



## Law (Sep 24, 2009)

NeSchn said:
			
		

> My name, Ne** Schn*****
> 
> Not the most original, but I have used it ever since I got my first Gmail account.
> 
> If I could go back and change it, it would just be "The Pimp" but I don't want people to become confused, so I keep it as NeSchn



You've made that way too easy to guess. 



Spoiler



Neil Schneider?



Also: PimpSchn, NePimp, NeSchnThePimp?


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 24, 2009)

Its my birth name....


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Sep 24, 2009)

Well I got my username from Canon a great Xbox game and Beat didn't come from TWEWY, it actually can from DK Jungle Beat. The numbers were random. So a strong warrior beating on some drums, yeah...


----------



## bowlofspiders (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine came from nowhere. It's completely random.


----------



## syko5150 (Sep 24, 2009)

Psycho was a nickname given to me like 15+ years ago by my sister i just changed the spelling to Syko and 5150 is a term that is given to someone with a mental disorder that makes them a danger to themselves or others so they go hand in hand lol.


----------



## Gobnoblin (Sep 24, 2009)

i'd rather be gobnoblin than nobgoblin......


----------



## mrfatso (Sep 24, 2009)

came up with mine while playing maplestory

i was thinking of a nice nick and all the cool sounding ones like ragnarok and doom bringer and etc were taken

so i thought to myself at that time, what would be something that's unheard of, at that time, i was a tad chubby so i thought, nah, i probably wont heard of a fatso being married so i called myself mrfatso


----------



## NeSchn (Sep 24, 2009)

Law said:
			
		

> NeSchn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lololol yup, thats my name XD

Maybe I could make it NeSchn The Pimp. I like that one.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2009)

Mine came from my country


----------



## Cermage (Sep 24, 2009)

i grew up with all my brothers playing Magic the gathering and the hero/legend cards always stood out to me. when i first was looking for a username online i had trouble thinking up of a username to use. so i looked our mtg folder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and found Radiant, the archangel.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Sep 24, 2009)

I wanted to be 8BitWalu*i*gi but when I realised it didn't fit on my DS, I removed one i and got 8BitWalugi.


----------



## Syman (Sep 24, 2009)

Its simply my name (with a few letters changed to protect the innocent)


----------



## Domination (Sep 24, 2009)

What if I told you its my real name?

Nah... Random.


----------



## Smartpal (Sep 24, 2009)

My friend had it as his mail id and I stole it from him. :x


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 24, 2009)

It's my initials and last name.

It was my username on my first dialup connection and I've used it since


----------



## vergilite (Sep 24, 2009)

gotta be devil may cry VERGIL FTW !!!


----------



## Midna (Sep 24, 2009)

I got it from an obsession with Twilight Princess. I rarely use it on other sites now, (I have  a new name) but it's what I'm known as here, so I still use it. I also love that avatar I use.


----------



## Forstride (Sep 24, 2009)

I got my first username (AnimalCrossingX) from my love for AC.  My current username (Which is also my Gamertag) is from my love for The Devil Wears Prada.


----------



## Satangel (Sep 24, 2009)

Just thought of it myself, Satan and Angel, became Satangel.


----------



## Quanno (Sep 24, 2009)

Don't know. First time i wanted to register on a game i needed a name, so i
thaught 'kwanno'. Then i started to visit english sites and made it quanno.

I only don't know if it means something


----------



## omgpwn666 (Sep 24, 2009)

My name came from clearly 2 fake words crushed together to make a user name,Ive used this since I was 13,so I have kept it for many sites. The 666 makes it easy to remember,sometimes I use 555.


----------



## Splych (Sep 24, 2009)

Splych...

Hmm...

Splat = Spl
Squishy = ych

Spl + ych = Splych


----------



## iFish (Sep 24, 2009)

well my name is ice and i love fish i breed them so put 1 and 2 toghter and boom ifish


----------



## Jaems (Sep 24, 2009)

mispelled my middle name


----------



## Darksage098 (Sep 25, 2009)

When I was younger, i was into yu-gi-oh. My favorite card had this name. I used the name for playing in video games like runescape. Now I stopped playing Yu-gi-oh and playing runescape but the name got kinda stuck to me. The number is just because it one of the most uncommonly used numbers for me.


----------



## wchill (Sep 25, 2009)

My username used to be willythechilly5 for some time, but some sites I went on only accepted usernames up to 8 chars. Simply shortened it once to get a shorter version, then made it sound better by making it wchill.

I wonder why some people copied that username though, I googled myself and there's all these people copying me...

(willythechilly5 originated from my friend's name)


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

How'd I get my username? LOL Which one? I started out on the net back in the mid to late 90's and I was a huge fan of Final Fantasy VII. At that time all I ever used for a username was RedXIII who is a character in the game. Then one night while I was working in the deli department at the supermarket I used to work at, I asked a kid that was there with his mom if he wanted a slice of cheese, cuz kids like cheese. So I ask and he was all like, "Yeah I want some cheese! Bananahead!" It was then I started using Bannanahead as a username. Then once The Dark Knight came out I was such a huge fan that I changed my username again to WhySoSerious70. And that as they say, is that.


----------



## dokuganru (Sep 26, 2009)

i miss-spelt dokuganyru 8D and stuck to it


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Sep 26, 2009)

Gilles Deleuze


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 26, 2009)

Sir - cause its cool i guess (
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)
Fritz - My last name and what im known as by most people.

I often use Anti|Fritz or AntiFritz mainly cause i got a new email address about a year ago maybe and inturn thought of a new name.


----------



## jazvdb (Sep 26, 2009)

Well my name actually

jaz v d b

Jasper Viven Daquelanea Balsomo

i know, i have a wierd and long name


----------



## ca_michelbach (Sep 26, 2009)

a combination of my names 

c - (Christian)
a- (Alexander)
_
Michelbach (my surname)


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 26, 2009)

Depravo said:
			
		

> I got mine from Netto.


i lol'd
my username is my name, my husbands name and my sons combined


----------



## Veho (Sep 26, 2009)

Shelleeson said:
			
		

> my username is my name, my husbands name and my sons combined


Shel-lee-son... 

So you're Shelly, your husband is Lee, and your son doesn't have a name, you just call him "son"?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





My username is my real life nickname.


----------



## Shelleeson (Sep 26, 2009)

Veho said:
			
		

> Shelleeson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no i have (now) 3 sons (1 is a recent addition) but when i made up the name i had one called leeson


----------



## Sao Mortel (Sep 26, 2009)

I am really into short names. Sao was the name of a monk I made on guild wars. I kept it since i liked it.

My daughters name is EVE and my sons are LOIC and REMI.


----------



## raulpica (Sep 26, 2009)

A guy I knew in school. I started making accounts around the intarwebz using this guy's name (never been too skilled with faux usernames) during the period I registered here on the 'temp, and I ended up sticking with it, since most people now know me by this name


----------



## MAD_BOY (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm mad and I'm a boy and i like caps and underscores.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 26, 2009)

it was a nickname given to be by my youth pastor.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Sep 26, 2009)

Mine is one of the 3 nicknames I'm known by.


----------



## Theraima (Sep 26, 2009)

I remember a few years ago when i was talking with friends and i remember we were talking something about Raimariz and i made a wow character named that. Then i quitted and started wow again and added "The" to "Raimariz" which became "Theraimariz". But i've shortened it to Theraima and Thera.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just thought of how great I am and how I "revolutionize" any forum I go on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But, seriously, I want to change my username to a more catchy/appealing one.


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Just thought of how great I am and how I "revolutionize" any forum I go on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just change it to "Follower of Domination"


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Sep 27, 2009)

Im using a name from our database for our project. In my case, it's my 2002 character from DESTINY CALL. It's also a part of my name.


----------



## Zerousen (Sep 27, 2009)

uhmm,mine might be a bit obvious..xD i got mine from .Hack//G.U.,but my friends call me Haseo sometimes xD


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Sep 27, 2009)

Domination said:
			
		

> Revolutionize said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








. Nah! How 'bout Domination #2!


----------



## Domination (Sep 27, 2009)

Revolutionize said:
			
		

> Domination said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, that'll mean you are as awesome as me, which is impossible. "Dominationslave" sounds good?

Or something ending with "drian" is popular on gbatemp.

And i suddenly remember why I had the name, because I created a gmail account! it was something .domination, so I called myself x.domination... For some weird reason.


----------



## Arcadex (Sep 28, 2009)

.


----------



## Frog (Sep 28, 2009)

I copied Frogger -yeah right
Honestly i thought of it on the spot as my usual name was taken...i really like it now but.


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 28, 2009)

Haruhi from the anime. As this avatar shows.

Though my main username (theclaw) has more history. Long ago a hand gesture of mine was nicknamed 'the claw'. I spun off the idea into it's own character and such.


----------



## IceRentoraa29 (Sep 28, 2009)

Ice because I'm obsessed with ice (and snow....and winter in general)

Rentoraa is the Japanese name of Luxray my favorite Pokemon (well, technically Shinx is, but it's the evolved form, so, yeah...)

29 is my current age

and there you go


----------



## Scott-105 (Sep 28, 2009)

I got my username from my real name. (Hmm wonder what that is? Care to guess?) Don't really know what the numbers are from but whatever.


----------



## Toni Plutonij (Sep 28, 2009)

Bandmate came up with it, for my interest in Radiation.....he said you should be named Toni Plutonij, and it stayed..

Plutonij is Croatian word for Plutonium, for those who didn't figured it out!


----------



## Arcadex (Sep 28, 2009)

.


----------



## sonicwii24 (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine is Sonic (favorite videogame character since sega genesis) + Wii (Favorite Nintendo Console) + 24 (the last 2 digits of my wii serial number) =P


----------



## shinnyuuya (Sep 29, 2009)

Shinn from Shinn Asuka (Gundam Seed Destiny) and Yuuya from what my friend called me for


----------



## ragingchaosgod (Sep 30, 2009)

XD I blame one of my original characters who is supposedly a god of chaos. Most people on other forums call me RCG.


----------



## Brian117 (Sep 30, 2009)

Well, since I was 6 or 7, I've had the screen name, "Blimp117". Which I've had for lots and lots of years. Then after getting my Blimp117 screen name banned, I resulted to Brian117.

The Brian part being my name, and the 117 part being part of my first screen name. Although I really should be putting Brian1117, because 11/17 is my birthday.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

What's a screen name?


----------



## Brian117 (Oct 1, 2009)

Overlord Nadrian said:
			
		

> What's a screen name?



A screen name is something you have when you're signed up with AOL, or AIM.


----------



## Law (Oct 1, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Well, since I was 6 or 7, I've had the screen name, "Blimp117". Which I've had for lots and lots of years. Then after getting my Blimp117 screen name banned, I resulted to Brian117.
> 
> The Brian part being my name, and the 117 part being part of my first screen name. Although I really should be putting Brian1117, because 11/17 is my birthday.



More than three numbers is usually a terrible idea. It just makes you look like an unoriginal fuck who couldn't think of a different name so he had to be the one thousand, one hundred and seventeenth Internet user who's name is Brian.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 1, 2009)

Brian117 said:
			
		

> Overlord Nadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. Even more, the three numbers 117 make you incredibly original, cos it's like the 11 melted together with the 17 to create 117, just like your dong 'melts together' with Hadrian when you're having secks.







Spoiler


----------



## ZenZero (Oct 1, 2009)

ive always used a variety of names to be honest, but now im using zenzero for everything!

zenzero is the italian for my hair colour - first person to draw an image in paint of a stickman with my clour hair gets a cookie!


----------



## Veho (Oct 1, 2009)

ZenZero said:
			
		

> zenzero is the italian for my hair colour - first person to draw an image in paint of a stickman with my clour hair gets a cookie!







*?*


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 1, 2009)

Originally my Username was 'kermit' cos I got given the nickname when I started as an apprentice (story goes that I apparently wore all green stuff on the first day - TShirt/Trousers/Shoes etc), but changed it to my current Username after my On-line gaming name in First-person shooter TF2/DOD

- which was in fact 'SuicidalCannonFodder' but had to be shortened as some forums don't like long names (Youtube doesn't like 'suicidal' for some reasons) - also had to alter it to CannonFoddr (no 'e') as there were others members with the full name in some of the forums I already am members

I choose THAT name because I'm totally c*** in the games & kept doing suicidal runs making me such an easy target for the opposition


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 2, 2009)

KingdomBlade is pure Kingdom Hearts. "Kingdom" Hearts and Key"Blade".


----------



## Langin (Oct 2, 2009)

my currunt name comes from castlevania judgement thats that guy who creats timerifts ya know

older names:

langin: my star wars name(just made by myself)
brawler: hmmm ssbb?
Sephiran: from fire emblem radiant dawn that guy that is before the final boss...


----------



## Shinryuji (Oct 2, 2009)

My username is from Eyeshield 21. I started reading it, and took a shine to Agon's team, the Shinryuji Nagas. Kept the name since. (That said, it's still my fourth Gamertag).


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 2, 2009)

Aeon said:
			
		

> my currunt name comes from castlevania judgement thats that guy who creats timerifts ya know
> 
> older names:
> 
> ...


WOOT! Castlevania Judgment's an amazing game, isn't it?


----------



## anaxs (Oct 2, 2009)

i actually made up anaxs


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 2, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> i actually made up anaxs


I thought it was something you created when doing a random keyboard mash.


----------



## updowners (Oct 3, 2009)

KingdomBlade said:
			
		

> KingdomBlade is pure Kingdom Hearts. "Kingdom" Hearts and Key"Blade".



*cough* justtrying *cough*


----------



## KingdomBlade (Oct 3, 2009)

Ya know? I hate that you still remember that name! SO what if I was an ignorant noob! I begged dice to give me a name change.


----------



## HackerOfWii (Oct 3, 2009)

Just made something up.


----------



## Luckkill4u (Oct 3, 2009)

I got it from playing Metroid prime hunters and melee at friends house. I was extremely unlucky for some reason, my friends and i just thought the game just didnt like me. I'm still very unlucky but i have enough skill to balance it out, man just if i had luck on my side.


----------



## SonicRax (Oct 3, 2009)

Mine comes from my email address... which I think I made when I was about 10. o_o; But hey, I'm a big Sonic fan so yeah. 8D


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Oct 3, 2009)

I got my name from a song called "Remember the Name". At the very end of the song, Mike Shinoda (I think that's how you spell his name) says Ryu, Takpir, Machine Shop! but I misspelled "Ryu" for Raiyu. I added the Rock part because one of my favorite games are the Rockman games...that should be explanatory.


----------



## outgum (Oct 3, 2009)

Outgum....
Every time i used to register from sites everything used to be taken, there used to be these brand of chicken called Ingim? or something, and i was like opposite of In = Out , Outgim didnt seem very good so i like gum right? So Outgum? Its never taken ANYWHERE so i


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 9, 2009)

outgum said:
			
		

> Outgum....
> Every time i used to register from sites everything used to be taken, there used to be these brand of chicken called Ingim? or something, and i was like opposite of In = Out , Outgim didnt seem very good so i like gum right? So Outgum? Its never taken ANYWHERE so i


----------



## jackdanielchan (Oct 9, 2009)

My first name Jack, middle name Daniel, and my last name Chan, fused into jackdanielchan is my nick name not very creative, but my names do spark alot of nick names...


----------



## Popcorn Fairy (Oct 10, 2009)

If you don't know, then you're not cool.


----------



## Blaze163 (Oct 10, 2009)

I was playing Ace Combat Squadron Leader on my PS2 one day and my friend Amy dropped by. She erroneously assumed I'd picked the lead character's name myself so she thought it was a nickname I'd like. So she started calling me Blaze after the character. The name kinda stuck and now pretty much everyone calls me Blaze. Even my family. The 163 is the number of my old Air Cadet Squadron. Although my email address is 117 because Amy once again got mixed up between my squadron number and something from Top Gun.

Incidentally, we all refer to Amy as Rikku to annoy her because she, like the game character of the same name, is terrified of lightning. She's actually grown rather fond of it over the years to the point where if I call her Amy she either won't respond or assume she's offended me. We only started it as a joke to get on her nerves when FFX came out, now it might as well be her real name.


----------



## MsBroccoli (Oct 10, 2009)

I got from my last name. My last name is broccoli, but it's pretty close to it. lol


----------



## mysticwaterfall (Oct 10, 2009)

Used to work on some software, all the code names were based on water. The last one I worked on was "Project Mystic Waterfall" so I went with that, thought it sounded cool.


----------



## GameSoul (Oct 10, 2009)

I like games. I pour my soul into games. It was either this, or SoulGame. Hm... Too old school.


----------



## PettingZoo (Oct 10, 2009)

I was playing HL1 on a LAN with friends a long time ago and when we were picking what character model and names we were going to be I quickly typed in PettingZoo and I have had it for most things ever since/


----------



## personager (Oct 10, 2009)

Well, I'm a person and I like to.......ager?


----------



## Seven (Oct 10, 2009)

A number. Although I'm pretty good at math in general I hate numbers with a passion except for this particular one.


----------



## rolloverminutes (Oct 11, 2009)

Those commercials with the roll over minutes. makes me lol


----------



## Deleted-220713 (Oct 11, 2009)

name and house number


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Oct 11, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> I was playing HL1 on a LAN with friends a long time ago and when we were picking what character model and names we were going to be I quickly typed in PettingZoo and I have had it for most things ever since/


Wow, haven't seen you on the temp for a LOOOONG while, PZ...


----------



## mthrnite (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Orc (Oct 11, 2009)

From Bayonetta's daughter, Orc.


----------



## Fudge (Oct 11, 2009)

I came up with it at a friends house when we I had to make a Gamertag on his Xbox. I used to be the infamous samsam12 if anyone remembers me, but I'm not as stupid as I used to be.


----------



## raulpica (Oct 11, 2009)

Orc said:
			
		

> From Bayonetta's daughter, Orc.


I thought you were named after Hadrian's cat!


----------



## yobemal (Dec 30, 2009)

long time ago, and to long story so lets just say it includes AQ and turning my username backwards 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (the first username i don't wanna get into, was REALLY long time ago and i didnt have imagination and looked at my GameBoy. To much backstory, maybe ill edit this later.)


----------



## golden (Dec 30, 2009)

i used to call myself Dice when i first made accounts on message boards , but that's kinda taken by a mod here so ya I started calling myself golden for no reason at all haha because i didn't want to take a name from anything else and it stuck very very nicely so i continued using it on all other message boards.


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

This I don't even know sirs.  I just liked saying the word "Kadush!!"  So I just chosed the name Kadushy by adding the y at the end.  That is how I got it.  Years ago.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Nobody knows where my name originated from...


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Nobody knows where my name originated from...




Vocaloid Hatsune Miku!

Right?


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







What? No.

(BTW: It's the short name for a website that subtitles anime... So I can't tell you, it's against the rules! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Spoiler






			
				Hatsu said:
			
		

> Kadushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I thought it was. Oh well.  My bad.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, no one else should know it. (BTW: Do a member search for Hatsu. Look for a person that joined 24-July 09! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Icey (Dec 30, 2009)

I used to go by Iceman because when I was younger I was obsessed with Iceman (X-Men: Evolution) 
But it seemed to be taken on most forums and after someone on MSN called me Icey I started using it instead. Also, I know I'm the shit, my chain hang down to my dick.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Icey said:
			
		

> I used to go by Iceman because when I was younger I was obsessed with Iceman (X-Men: Evolution)
> But it seemed to be taken on most forums and after someone on MSN called me Icey I started using it instead. Also, I know I'm the shit, *my chain hang down to my dick.*



Your chain hangs low?


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Icey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PettingZoo (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Kadushy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I KNEW YOUR NAME HAD WEEABOO CONNECTIONS!

Though I had come to that conclusion since "Hatsu" sounded weeaboo though..


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

PettingZoo said:
			
		

> I KNEW YOUR NAME HAD WEEABOO CONNECTIONS!
> 
> Though I had come to that conclusion since "Hatsu" sounded weeaboo though..



Dude, I am so weeaboo that I work for this "subtitling anime group"!


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> I overuse creep


I know where its from >:3


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. I overuse creep.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> Antoligy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


it doesn't mean anything anymore ;_;
WHY CAN'T YOU LEAVE IT DO RIP ALREADY D:


----------



## Skid00dshi (Dec 30, 2009)

Hatsu said:
			
		

> PettingZoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


H-Anime right?  Or the one Fansub group?
I'm even gonna guess anymore.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

Kadushy said:
			
		

> Hatsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah. Hatsuyuki-Subs.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

My name came from ... I don't know actually.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 30, 2009)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> My name came from ... I don't know actually.



You lived in a box, and it was shot by assassins. BoxShot.


----------



## BoxShot (Dec 30, 2009)

Sure lets go with that but without the assassins and just say that someone shot my box full of crap when I was at school.


----------



## Talaria (Dec 30, 2009)

Flicked through an Oxford dictionary stopped on a page and closed eyes and pointed to a word, 8 times later ended up on Talaria, sounded good used it.


----------



## Uncle FEFL (Dec 30, 2009)

Uncle = I became an uncle two weeks ago.

FEFL = Fire Emblem For Life.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 30, 2009)

Character in Shenmue (kinda...)


----------



## bazamuffin (Dec 30, 2009)

After watching Lenore: The Cute Little Dead Girl at a mates house (whilst tripping my back out on acid), I found the character Ragamuffin hilarious and one of the boys shouted bazamuffin at me.  It stuck and I use it everywhere I go


----------



## zero1221 (Dec 30, 2009)

I just stole mine from some person on another forum.

I steal everything else after all.


----------



## Gore (Dec 30, 2009)

I use a different name for everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've never been able to find a handle that isn't taken and sticks well. 
My favorite name to use was the name of an old webcomic no longer hosted, but I don't like using it since I didn't come up with it.
I used to make a lot of names with 'arcane' in them.

First I registered as Boligrafo since clicky-pens are hilarious.
Then I changed my name to Paper Plane because of ^The Worst.
In DQM:Joker I named myself Gore then I renamed myself Gore here.

I've made like 30 diff nicks over the past few years for different things. . .


----------



## zeromac (Dec 30, 2009)

I love bigmacs


----------



## Edgedancer (Dec 30, 2009)

A skyship in the Edge Chronicles called the Edgedancer.


----------



## driverzx (Dec 30, 2009)

My name...
I used to play a game with monster trucks when I was like 8 or so. The standard name there was DriverX. It turned out, when I made my email adress shortly after that, driverx was already in use. So I made it Driverzx.


----------



## Ryufushichou (Dec 30, 2009)

This one is pretty obvious, but usually i go by Karaku32, i made it up out of total boredom loved the sound of it and used it ever since.


----------



## razorback78 (Dec 30, 2009)

i love playing guitar...the most standout guitar design for me is my username.


----------



## Dark Blade (Dec 30, 2009)

Came up with it after playing with scissors at night.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 30, 2009)

Well I got mine from a friend


----------



## Wankare (Dec 30, 2009)

mine is a pharaoh´s name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ( found it in wikipedia XD)


----------



## soulfire (Dec 30, 2009)

soul is from soul eater the anime

and most of my usernames have soul in them

and fire is cuze i love elements i think

random element 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i am looking for a new nickname though


----------



## Panzer Tacticer (Dec 30, 2009)




----------



## DeMoN SlAyEr (Dec 30, 2009)

my ps0 character


----------



## BilliePop (Dec 30, 2009)

I just like the name Billie a lot. And the Pop came from Jimmy Pop since I was in love with the Bloodhound Gang for a while.


----------



## Raika (Dec 30, 2009)

DeMoN SlAyEr said:
			
		

> my ps0 character


By any chance, are you rocky?


----------



## Escape (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't know... I used to use this name in RTCW: Enemy Territory (I WAS TEH PRO)
though it was something like #E$cape


----------



## Tsukyndale (Dec 30, 2009)

It's a combination of the many names of my favourite people; an homage of sorts to people who will never see it.

Of course, something from me has to be there; Tsuki, a net handle I've had for years is what begins my name.


----------



## haflore (Dec 30, 2009)

I made mine up randomly for an internet game long ago..


----------



## jonas7611 (Dec 30, 2009)

just my name and some numbers, not that ingenious


----------



## prowler (Dec 30, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> DeMoN SlAyEr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



IT IS! I think. Thats his PS0 character.

I got half of my name from... My name
and the other half from this:


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 30, 2009)

Vulpes (fox) because they're my favorite animal. 

Abnocto to set this fox apart from the rest (one that leaves in the night)

and it's in Latin because _quidquid latine dictum sit, altum sonatur._
(Whatever is said in Latin sounds profound.)


----------



## .Chris (Dec 30, 2009)

idk. i just download a lot of stuff.


----------



## user0002 (Dec 30, 2009)

The story behind my username is not fascinating at all: I just took the the word user and chose a random number.


----------



## ConJ (Dec 30, 2009)

Its been my nickname for years. My surname is Conduit, everyone calls me ConJ.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Dec 30, 2009)

I like having snowball fights, and my favorite animal is the koala. I just put them together for my name.


----------



## DjoeN (Dec 31, 2009)

My username comes from the books: Dune by Frank Herbert.

The name Dune actually was/is already taken ages ago by some well known hacker (i was told) so i thought of another way to use the name Dune, so i came up with, note it down like it is spoken and do it like i spoke it out:

DJOEN

using it for a long time now, but i had a few other nick names on the internet before that.
anyway using DjoeN now on every forum/irc/everywhere else. If the nick DjoeN is taken (not often) i use DjoeNtje (its a diminutive (Verkleinwoord) of DjoeN)

Yes, i'm a big Dune fan especially the books, the movie and mini tv series are ok, but go for the books 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My avatar is just another story, just was lazy and took a screenshot while watching Fullmetal Alchemist of Edward Elric
I also use often my Wii avatar on some forums (like on gbatemp.net).


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 31, 2009)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I like having snowball fights, and my favorite animal is the koala. I just put them together for my name.


wat


----------



## bnwchbammer (Jan 1, 2010)

Blood Fetish said:
			
		

> I like having snowball fights, and my favorite animal is the koala. I just put them together for my name.



I lol'd

Anyway! Mine's a bit confusing.
So as a kid I brought lunch to school. Nearly every day I brought a roundwich (like those smuckers uncrustable things now) Eventually people started calling me benwich (my first name's Ben) I took the liberty of taking out the vowels to make it confusing, and that was my username for a while. I then moved, and people started calling me Bammer. It was the login on the school computers and a combination of my first and last names. So eventually I combined them into a mess of a username that is nearly guaranteed to not be taken on any forum. And unpronounceable unless you know me.


----------



## asdf (Jan 1, 2010)

I told my friend I needed a username for a website and he decided to help me out. He typed in the first four letter he saw and there you go.


----------



## jazvdb (Jan 2, 2010)

My name

jaz - short for jasper
v - first initial of my second first name
d - initial of my middle name
b - initial of last name

jazvdb


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 2, 2010)

I honestly don't know how I got my nickname... Heh. It just popped up when I was thinking of a nickname for Runescape. I can make a lot of weird sounding names...


----------



## tonybologna (Jan 3, 2010)

My first name is Tony. Tony rhymes with bologna. I have been called tonybologna all my life. There you have it!


----------



## Jan1tor (Jan 3, 2010)

Mine came from back in the C-64 Days when we used to run bulletin boards with modems. My board was Com-Tech Int. and I used to 
clean up the messages, up/downloads so the name The Jan1tor got stuck with me since I did the cleaning up. Started with 300 baud modems.
Hell had that punter protocol for transferring programs. I reprogrammed the bulletin board and the browsers so they could have multiple speeds
above 300. Then it went to 1200/2400/4800  ping ping ping the internet. The internet killed bulletin boards thank goodness!

Hell it was phreaking time back then, Phreaking ld calls, overseas calls, multi line calls. When hacking was more fun and a lot harder and slower, 
when a 50 meg hard drive was 300 bucks. Heck I still have our first 4 speed scsi cdrom burner. Back then it was 5000 bucks and it wouldn't 
do rewritable disks. Hell you can pick up DVD rws for 36 bucks now.  

Oh yes the days of pirating, 5 /14 inch floppies, dot matrix printers, Monochrome monitors, SCSI hard drives. No laptops then. Push button phones
just starting.


----------



## driverzx (Jan 3, 2010)

DjoeN said:
			
		

> My username comes from the books: Dune by Frank Herbert.
> 
> The name Dune actually was/is already taken ages ago by some well known hacker (i was told) so i thought of another way to use the name Dune, so i came up with, note it down like it is spoken and do it like i spoke it out:
> 
> ...


I was always thinking of that, I once saw it on your gamertag: "Dune". Great books btw.


----------



## Vidboy10 (Jan 3, 2010)

asdf said:
			
		

> I told my friend I needed a username for a website and he decided to help me out. He typed in the first four letter he saw and there you go.


You mean a really shitty "QWERTY" rip off?


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 3, 2010)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> asdf said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How'd you get yours then?


----------



## Snorlax (Jan 3, 2010)

It's my favourite animal!


----------



## RchUncleSkeleton (Jan 3, 2010)

from an episode of the simpsons, the "creator" of itchy and scratchy also created other characters who weren't as well know....among them being manic mailman, flatulant fox, dinner dog and rich uncle skeleton....I first used this name on AOL and they only allow 16 characters so I had to drop one, thus RchUncleSkeleton was born! have been using this name since 99'.


----------



## Jaems (Jan 4, 2010)

typo


----------



## amazingnoob (Jan 4, 2010)

amazing noob
because old friends wouldn't stop calling me a noob, glad I moved away a month later.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 4, 2010)

I grew up in a place where iguanas were like pests.
As for the flame part, I just thought it would be cool.

I'm not too hot about people with numbers appended to their unoriginal user-names, lots of alternating capitalization, or a bunch of x's.

e.g. Killer348395 
xxxCoOlGuYxxx


----------



## luke_c (Jan 4, 2010)

My name...
Not that good with cool usernames.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Jan 4, 2010)

Neopets ;~;


----------



## jceggbert5 (Jan 4, 2010)

JC -         My first two initials
EggBert - My favorite game when I was 5
5 -           My age when I came up with it

(pic of eggbert is my avatar, btw...)


----------



## Thoob (Jan 4, 2010)

Well... Thoob was just a nickname my brother called me once (my name is Theo).


----------



## pu|se (Jan 4, 2010)

well I just kinda like the sound of pulse
I sometimes use prefixes (like im_pu|se, re_pu|se, no_pu|se....) when the name is already used

I don't really know exactly why pu|se,..
Maybe because of the visualization of the machine thats measures the pulse and makes these beep sounds


----------



## tajio (Jan 4, 2010)

I typed my name in a generator and got Tajio. my name is Tajdid so yeah ...


----------



## Sstew (Jan 4, 2010)

Sstew.

Created about 10+ years ago.
Anyone remember the Rugrats? 
The dad's name was "Stu" well, Thanks to me being young I thought it was spelled "Stew".

So throw a typo in there and you get "Sstew" used it ever since with some numbers on occasion.


----------



## Chaz. (Jan 5, 2010)

Nickname I was given when I was young, then gave . at the end because I didn't want 12324261536243612 at the end!


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 5, 2010)

My name, Daniel being my middle name...


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Jan 5, 2010)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> My name, Daniel being my middle name...




Well hell.

I thought you were just a fan of anime and good bourbon.

Figured you'd be somebody I could get along with


----------



## anaxs (Jan 5, 2010)

i made "anaxs" up from scratch
its my word


----------



## _Burai_ (Jan 5, 2010)

Burai is a name of a character in MMSF 2&3... English name is Rogue though


----------



## WildWon (Jan 5, 2010)

Around 1997, the two names i had thought up became bland. The name Wild One popped into my head (i *do* like the song), but i needed to... netify (yup, ® on that word) it a bit. So i punned it.

And then, WildWon was born.
And it just kinda stuck with me.
I've been this name for too long now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (but i shan't change. who would know who i am?!)


----------



## Hachibei (Jan 5, 2010)

Protagonist's name in Ai Kora, which is quite possibly one of the funniest manga out there


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Jan 5, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Around 1997, the two names i had thought up became bland. The name Wild One popped into my head (i *do* like the song), but i needed to... netify (yup, ® on that word) it a bit. So i punned it.
> 
> And then, WildWon was born.
> And it just kinda stuck with me.
> ...


Now that you're a 'real' mod, you better change it to WildWondrian


----------



## steveroo (Dec 18, 2011)

suffix to my name


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Dec 18, 2011)

Name of one of the characters : Clover, from the game 999.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Dec 18, 2011)

Daria


----------



## 324atk (Dec 18, 2011)

3 (March) 24 (24th Day) is my birthdate and atk is short for attack or attack power. got the atk part from yu-gi-oh when I was younger. I don't play anymore but I still see the abbreviation atk on a lot of games


----------



## mechadylan (Dec 18, 2011)

I'm a big Bob Dylan fan; and a musician and a bit of a poet myself.  I took into account the fact that he took his name from poet Dylan Thomas and theorized  (using Godzilla science) that at some point there would be a 3rd incarnation of the "mech" variety.  I hence decided to claim "mechadylan" as my moniker in hopes of someday being accosted by an eloquent robot poet asking me to surrender said moniker.  It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## Haloman800 (Dec 18, 2011)

First email, when I was eight. Haloman was taken. Haloman8 didn't look very good, Haloman800, sweet.

I've made up names I like better since, but this one has stuck.


----------



## digipokemaster (Dec 18, 2011)

my came from the love of playing digimon and pokemon the master part is my way of saying king but i didnt like how it sounded like this digipokeking i didnt like the soumd of it so i change king into master the king/master is from beening named after a king in the biblical past


----------



## signz (Dec 18, 2011)

Drunk chat with a friend while thinking about a new nickname (Shadow was just too common). So we got Signzet (Sign set), which turned into SignZzeD and, as people just called me SignZ instead of SignZzeD, I took the short form as my standard nick.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Dec 18, 2011)

YOUR MOM LOLOLOLOL

I think I was...11 or 12 when I first thought of this as an AIM sn (lol AIM), I've sort of stuck with this and TheLonelySoul232 since then, with TheLonelySoul232 being the more favorable recently. Speaking of which,  I was wondering if a moddy would change my name to TheLonelySoul232?


----------



## AlanJohn (Dec 18, 2011)

This thread is ancient...
But anyways, there was a Sydney composer by the name of Alan John.
I really enjoyed his music, thus I put his name into my username.


----------



## smile72 (Dec 18, 2011)

Don't know, thought of the moment I guess.


----------



## Valwin (Dec 18, 2011)

My Name if from the slayers series Airlord Valwin


----------



## Judas18 (Dec 18, 2011)

I got mine from Lady Gaga =D


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine is inexplicably self-explanatory. I love mischief.  looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## Harumy (Dec 18, 2011)

Some website had the name Harumi, but i wanted something a little bit different so i replaced the i...
For a long time it was unique, i remember doing the search and my gbatemp profile was the first in the list.. now it's more common... bah
i hate when people do that -.-


----------



## celcodioc (Dec 18, 2011)

I wanted something unique with a C in it, so I made up the name "Celodio". When I tried to create an account with that name on a website (I don't remember which one) it was already taken. (I thought my name was unique, lol...) I changed it to "Celcodioc" and it worked.


----------



## alidsl (Dec 18, 2011)

It's leik my first name and my surname mixed
Alex Diesel ->alidsl


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 18, 2011)

I got it from my mind. The very thought of creeping people out who are arachnophobic makes me laugh on the inside.


----------



## Hells Malice (Dec 18, 2011)

Mchief298 said:


> Mine is inexplicably self-explanatory.



*M*aster*Chief*?


----------



## yusuo (Dec 18, 2011)

I got mine from a japanese name with one changed letter, its very unique and nobody else has it, i love not having loadsa logins, and i love going onto a website i forgot i signed up for and using my username and password and voila it works, ive had it for about 5 years now my psn is yusuo my xbox live is yusuo and all my torrent sites are yusuo.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Dec 18, 2011)

I got this name when I became obsessed with latios and latias.

I love them.

Seriously.

you still reading? get out


----------



## Bobbyloujo (Dec 18, 2011)

A few years ago I signed up for AIM and had to come up with a screen name. The first thing I came up with was Bobbyloujo. I have no idea why


----------



## emugirl1994 (Dec 18, 2011)

Mine is a play on words. Was going to have my sn be emogirl1994 but it was already taken on GMail so I just changed 1 letter of it.


----------



## Gadgetguy96 (Dec 18, 2011)

I made up a costume for Halloween and I was Gadgetboy, I was a gadget superhero and I thought the name was awesome so it stuck.
I have become older since then and thus became Gadgetguy


----------



## JustChillin1414 (Dec 18, 2011)

It was a nickname I got, first name starts with a J, last with a C... and 14 is my favourite number. So there you have it.


----------



## Skelletonike (Dec 19, 2011)

I started using skelletonike when I was only 12, so i've had this nickname for 8 years now... Skelletonike is a word I made up, hence I'm the only person that uses this nickname, it means Electronic Skeleton, with a bit of tweaking and other stuff became what it is now.
I use this nickname for everything I own, it's pretty much my trademark... Even irl I'm known for this name in my city. ^^
Also... I've lost count of how many hundreds of accounts I've already created in forums, games, etc... Under this name.


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 19, 2011)

I got mine from Shaymin's Japanese Name. Sheimi is one of my favorite Pokemon


----------



## s4mid4re (Dec 19, 2011)

sa-mi-da-re / 五月雨（さみだれ）


> 五月雨
> early summer rain
> 
> samidare （a long spell of passing showers in May by the lunar calendar）


Because I was born in may, and I like the sound of rain.


----------



## DinohScene (Dec 19, 2011)

Dino from my name.
The h from people typing it with an h.
Scene from me being a Scenekid.

Thats pretty much it. I know very boring ;p


----------



## Hydreigon (Dec 19, 2011)

Mine is pretty self explanatory, I guess. 
I love Hydreigon~


----------



## Maav (Dec 19, 2011)

Maverick.
Made it shorter.
Bingo.


----------



## googs (Dec 31, 2011)

mine is an adaptation for my nickname....sorta wierd.


----------



## gameandmatch (Dec 31, 2011)

I made it up (lack of gamecube/older games thus not knowing about Mr. Game and Watch). Now people are thinking that I did it like the mario and wario thing.


----------



## sputnix (Dec 31, 2011)

I had to select a preset nickname for lazertag and one of them was [as far as I remember] sputnix, I liked enough that once I had to create an account for some site and kept it ever since, however once I got my PS3 sputnix was taken and since I dislike adding numbers to the end of names I added a y so usually I'm sputnixy [steam,xbox live, psn]


----------



## hellklown (Dec 31, 2011)

A chat persona I used when I was bored, "Binky the hellklown" (which came to my mind by mixing BInky the Clown from Garfield and Kefka Palazzo)


----------



## Izzy011 (Dec 31, 2011)

Israel because that's my name and 011 because I don't know LOL

I wish I could change it though


----------



## Gahars (Jan 2, 2012)

When the PS3 first came out, I decided that I would use "Gaheris" as my handle (I had just read through the Once and Future King, and I decided that I would take the name of one of the lesser known knight. I accidentally mixed up Gareth with his brother). I messed up the spelling and only realized it once I had entered it. I was a bit annoyed, but I figured that no one else was going to have the name, so I kept it.

And so ends the epic tale of my username's origin.


----------



## amptor (Jan 2, 2012)

I read it in a dream.

actually I want to abandon it and create a new one.  There are very few people that know this name that I want to keep in touch with.


----------



## Helpful Corn (Jan 2, 2012)

Amptor Lamps


----------



## NES SNES V.B. N64 G.C. Wii WiiU (Jan 2, 2012)

Mine's kinda obvious...


----------



## chyyran (Jan 2, 2012)

Well, Punyman was the name of the protagonist from a comic that me and my friends came up with


----------



## wasim (Jan 2, 2012)

Israel011 said:


> Israel because that's my name and 011 because I don't know LOL
> 
> I wish I could change it though


Ask a mod to change it for you.


----------



## YoshiInAVoid (Jan 2, 2012)

I randomly registered on my first forum with yoshi123 but then that name was taken everywhere else so I changed it to YoshiInAVoid because I was programing at the time, (a void is a function which doesn't return anything).


----------



## Selim873 (Jan 2, 2012)

Desperate for a good username, a friend of mine told me to spell my middle name backwards, and the 873 are just 3 random numbers I hit on the keypad with my eyes closed.  Happened two years ago when I made my Xbox Live account, it's been that everywhere else ever since.


----------



## BoxmanWTF (Jan 2, 2012)

I like sonic and xxx stuff


----------



## Selim873 (Jan 2, 2012)

SonicXXXthehedgehog said:


> I like sonic and xxx stuff



That must explain the happy grin your Sonic avatar has on his face.


----------



## pwsincd (Jan 2, 2012)

15 yrs ago as part of a movie p2p community i was named "sinbad" as a suggestion i may be the illegitimate lovechild of "badbassa and sinsue" hence sinbad , sick of the pirate references i shortened it to "sin" then later for email use added mine and my partners initials "pw" and "cd"   sad but true


----------



## emmanu888 (Jan 2, 2012)

it came from my old username emmanu01 just changed a few numbers and it became emmanu888


----------



## mameks (Jan 3, 2012)

My surname's Long, so take the logic of 14 year old kids and work from there really
​​


----------



## dracox99 (Jan 8, 2012)

draco:similar to the word dragon
X:means unknown
99:maximum level in some game


----------



## Ace Overclocked (Jan 8, 2012)

my name and me being some kind of master in some random game? (probably pokemon!)


----------

